# Retirement Livery Kent



## HappyDayz (19 February 2015)

The choice has been made to retire my boy and we are now looking for a retirement home. Preferably as near to Ashford as possible. I have been in contact with a couple of places but they are all full and wanted some recommendations of places that my boy can be happy and live out his life. Thank you.x


----------



## Dancing_Diva (21 February 2015)

If your on Facebook contact Heather Passmore, she does retirement livery. I do know she is currently full but I inquired recently and she said that if it was for live out they could work something out. So maybe worth giving her a try if you haven't already. 

I don't know anywhere else though I'm afraid x


----------



## HappyDayz (21 February 2015)

Dancing_Diva said:



			If your on Facebook contact Heather Passmore, she does retirement livery. I do know she is currently full but I inquired recently and she said that if it was for live out they could work something out. So maybe worth giving her a try if you haven't already. 

I don't know anywhere else though I'm afraid x
		
Click to expand...

That is the ideal place and where i would really like to take him, however he could not live out over winter, am on the waiting list for there x


----------



## pinkpolly (22 February 2015)

We currently have a space for a retired gelding.  He would share with one other elderly gelding, out during the day and stabled at night.  We are located near Reigate, Surrey which may be to far, however if you would like more information please get in touch.


----------



## Foxhillstables (23 February 2015)

Hi, we have retirement livery yard available immediately at Canterbury. 2 mares already on the land (16 acres) and 9 stables if you would like to put him here with us!  x


----------



## HappyDayz (23 February 2015)

Foxhillstables said:



			Hi, we have retirement livery yard available immediately at Canterbury. 2 mares already on the land (16 acres) and 9 stables if you would like to put him here with us!  x
		
Click to expand...

Could you pm me please, it wont let me message you.


----------



## Foxhillstables (26 February 2015)

Have tried to message you but it won't let me message you either! Either search us on Facebook/Twitter or you can text me on 07942868063


----------

